# 1957 Schwinn Spitfire



## saturninin (Jun 7, 2011)

NEWB here, I am a HUGE Saturn fan, and though that started with a Medium Giant frame from the 90s and now a own a 2011 Giant Recon with disc breaks (getting rid of k-mart bikes  )

but....

So while at the Junkyard I found this jem IN THE SCRAP!!!!!!

There was this old guy who fixed bikes died and his family just dumped most of his bikes at the JY this was one that I was able to get outa the mess

its Bike C29654 Built 04/23 to 04/30 1957 
Has city tags from 73 SWEEEET

Thoughts what to do with it?
 the paint is so/so the rear wheel is a replacement and broken so yeah (notice no fenders)
So replace/ fix back rim and then paint it white to make match
Other Ideas?


----------



## spitfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a 24". Don't see that size too often.


----------



## saturninin (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes its a 24", needs a new back rim? cheapest place to get one?  what can I steal one off of?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 8, 2011)

saturninin said:


> Yes its a 24", needs a new back rim? cheapest place to get one?  what can I steal one off of?




Ebay, under Collectables/Bicycles/Bicycle parts. Should be an "S-7" rim, the front one should be stamped in the center. Uses special tires, regular ones won't fit. I wouldn't change anything besides that rim, though if I found a set of matching fenders I'd put 'em on. Great save!


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a green one just like this but green and I think it's a 26" and its missing the chain guard and the fenders. Try and find some fenders but dont kill yourself trying cuz it's not a big deal. My mom claims it was the fastest bike back in the day haha. I really like it good find.


----------



## saturninin (Jun 9, 2011)

also if you saw my other post found your rim (I think) its a S-7 26", but yeah i thought it was, plus like I said THEY SCRAPED IT, and have more that they are going to scrap, so I'm working out deal to help the / kickback in bike parts/ bikes 


but thats sweet that your mom grew up w/ these, my dad has not said anything about it just NOT ANOTHER BIKE, man he's going to be surprised when he gets home and i have like 5ish more or plus making my bike total up to 4 (90+ mountain bikes (2 kmart, 2 giant) plus whatever old ones I get


----------

